# Old 3 in 1 OIL Bottle



## RJ_Digs_Deep (Feb 27, 2005)

All I know is that 3 in 1 oil has been in business a long time. Is this a common bottle ?
 I dug two of these last summer in two different rural sites. They are definatly pre-ABM.
 Embossed:
 one side: Three in One
 other side: 3 IN 1 OIL Co

 Any info would be appreciated...RJ


----------



## portland med. man (Feb 27, 2005)

three in one oil is  a very common bottle .... they had a contest a few years ago to see who could come up with the oldest three in one oil can ...... for the 1000 dollar prize well someone showed a three in one like yours a bottle and they won. yours is about that age probably 1880`s to 1918... keep on diggin...


----------

